# Sunset models



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Hi I'm new to this and I have a Sunset steam AT & SF # 1950 class set it has a number 168 engine it says rocky mountian southern on the tender. these were my brothers and he past away 11 years ago. I just moved my dad out of his place and found his trains, he also has some proto about 8 of them freight hallers. They look like he used them very little. Like I said this is all new to me. I guess my Q is what these might be worth. My hobby is motorcycles I had a Tyco HO train when I was a kid and slot car sets and had alot of fun with them. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. Pictures would help alot. My guess is that you have a custom painted brass locomotive. The Proto models depend on what they are for value, the early ones had mechanical issues that few modelers are willing to tinker with. Post some pics and we'll see if we can help.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Rocky,

Sympathies to you on your brothers loss, and your dad's changing situation. I do hope you have some opportunity to enjoy the newly found trains and a bit of family legacy, tradition, and fun.

And ...

Shay ... are you newly back from your move to the flip side? I do hope all went well, and that you're settled in nicely!

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Rocky Mountian said:


> Hi I'm new to this and I have a Sunset steam AT & SF # 1950 class set it has a number 168 engine it says rocky mountian southern on the tender. these were my brothers and he past away 11 years ago. I just moved my dad out of his place and found his trains, he also has some proto about 8 of them freight hallers. They look like he used them very little. Like I said this is all new to me. I guess my Q is what these might be worth. My hobby is motorcycles I had a Tyco HO train when I was a kid and slot car sets and had alot of fun with them. Any help will be appreciated.


Hi Rocky, 

If you do decide to sell your brother's trains, be sure to keep at least one nice piece that you like the most in his memory, and let go of the rest. Last week I worked for a lady who kept a train her Father had on the bookshelf to remember him by. It was a fitting touch. 

Motorcycles are my hobby too. What do you ride? I live in the canyons and ride a Suzuki SuperMoto 400 because it's light and sticks like crazy glue on the steep winding roads. 

Take Care,

Greg


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

I ride and old XV920RH a 1981 Yamaha and I like the twisty roads too not mush on the freeways.
His trains have brought back some memorys of him and his buddy's out in the garage building there railroad, and buildings out of popcicle sticks.

The trains are cool, I wish I had some track and a transformer to run them. I didn't bring all the trains home with me there is more at my Dad's place and I think there was a transformer there I will check next time.

Thanks 

Mike


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for all your posts. I have been reading alot of the posts and it sounds like you guy's have alot fun with each other and the trains. I will take some photos and post them.
I have been looking these trains over and there pretty cool alot of detail.

My brother has always been in to the HO trains. I don't remember when they first came out but I think in the 60's and I got a Tyco for christmas. He had my dad's O gage and thought mine was cool but not a real train but latter he got in to them and he was hooked.
We still have the O gage too I will have to get it down and check them out again next trip back.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Rocky Mountian said:


> I ride and old XV920RH a 1981 Yamaha and I like the twisty roads too not mush on the freeways.


Cool... V twin...:thumbsup:









I ride a "thumper"...









Been a biker for 45 years, and it's just as much fun now as when I was a kid.



> His trains have brought back some memorys of him and his buddy's out in the garage building there railroad, and buildings out of popcicle sticks.
> 
> The trains are cool, I wish I had some track and a transformer to run them. I didn't bring all the trains home with me there is more at my Dad's place and I think there was a transformer there I will check next time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you just might catch the "train bug" yet... that would make your brother happy. 

Take Care,

Greg


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Yep that my bike and the same color. I like your super moto, I would get on trouble on that. I to have rode for a long time I was 13 when I got a 125 Santa Barbra and I was hooked. My son lives in Cali. too he works at Pro Circuit. My dad was the one that got me started and it was just a few years and I started to race them so when I had Kids that what they did too we had a ball doing it.
I just might get in to the trains, once a kid always a kid. Just ask my wife.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

I'm going to try to put some pictures on here of my brother's trains. I took alot and most of them suck so here goes.
View attachment 2898


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Well that didn't work maybe this will.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

and this is that sunset 2-8-0


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Dang I think I finley got it. You can see my picture taking needs work along with my computer skills and.......... and.............. If you know what I mean.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

Last Oct. we took a ride to Lamy NM and had breakfast in a old railroad dinner car the food was good, across the street was museum so we went to check it out and the guy running it was setting up a big lay out all HO he was about half done all mountian theme I think we will ride up again and see where he's at with it and maybe donate some or all of my brothers train to the museum. Maybe he would put his name on it some where, now that would be cool!

Lamy NM is still a active station and a cool place to go check out and get some of that good food.
Cheers


----------

